# 8Dio releases Hybrid Tools Vol. 2 - Two Days Before It Goes Full Price - New Demo By Michal Cielecki



## Folmann (Aug 7, 2012)

Gentlemen,

Say 'ello to our little friend: "Hybrid Tools Vol. 2" - which will be released this Friday. Everything below is straight out of the box - no nonsense. Biggest Mega-Horns in this part of the galaxy, instant-death slamming hits, new categories such as hyper perc rolls, hybrid noises, speed racers, psychological signature sounds, hybrid noises and tons more. We will be uploading loads more examples over the next couple of days, including a massive new set of sounds known as: "Defcon".

Thanks for listening.

[flash width=400 height=200 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F2323511[/flash]

Check out our teaser trailer too:


----------



## Wibben (Aug 7, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## shakuman (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio announces: "Hybrid Tools Vol. 2"*

Wow it's amazing! Please Troels don't say there's no upgrade price from HT Vol 1 to Hybrid Tools Vol.2! >8o 

Shakuman.


----------



## DynamicK (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio announces: "Hybrid Tools Vol. 2"*

Loving those Mega Horns :mrgreen:


----------



## TuomasP (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio announces: "Hybrid Tools Vol. 2"*

Über-tastic. Been waiting for moarrr Mega Horns


----------



## adg21 (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio announces: "Hybrid Tools Vol. 2"*



shakuman @ Tue Aug 07 said:


> Wow it's amazing! Please Troels don't say there's no upgrade price from HT Vol 1 to Hybrid Tools Vol.2! >8o
> 
> Shakuman.



Perhaps a bit of a demanding way to put it, but indeed it would be nice to see a small discount to those who own Vol. 1.

I also own rhythmic aura vol. 1 and think the same about rhythmic aura vol 2. I'd consider them both (volumes 2) if you considered a bundle deal or a discount code for those who own both.


----------



## Folmann (Aug 7, 2012)

Gentlemen,

Thank you for the kind feedback. Hybrid Tools 2 will be on introduction sale for two weeks - before it goes full price. More demos coming soon.


----------



## Folmann (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio announces: "Hybrid Tools Vol. 2"*

Added some more examples from our Def Con kits...

[flash width=400 height=200 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F2323511[/flash]


----------



## Ed (Aug 7, 2012)

Really looking forward to this. 

Day 1 im buyin.


----------



## LeighJC (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio announces: "Hybrid Tools Vol. 2"*

Are we still expecting Hybrid Tools today or has it been changed?


----------



## Folmann (Aug 10, 2012)

Good question. The library is done - we are just adding a couple of additional features to it. It will be released on Monday and will come with an extensive video walkthrough too. We got the sickest UI for it - gorgeous and super functional.


----------



## Folmann (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Update: 8Dio Hybrid Tools Vol. 2 Video Walkthrough*

We are approximately 24 hours from releasing Hybrid Tools Vol. 2 - check out this cute little video walkthrough ...


----------



## Wibben (Aug 14, 2012)

Loving the UI! I often find that the UI design of a sample library can really spark creativity and serve as a big inspiration when coming up with ideas, and your libs never disappoint!


----------



## Folmann (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks man. The whole idea was to take our existing concept from previous hybrid instruments (ex. Rhythmic Aura 1/2, Hybrid Rhythms and Hybrid Tools Vol. 1) and sorta push it in a new direction, while retaining the functionality. 

The mini-browser is smashing - cause you never need to load different patches and it is all just ready to go.

We also optimized our real-time FX - and as you can see in the video you can really sculpt some powerful stuff by combining gater with the keyboard triggered real-time FX AND the modwheel filter control. 

Cheers!


----------



## Maestro77 (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Update: 8Dio Hybrid Tools Vol. 2 Video Walkthrough*

Very cool. Any word on Free Radicals release? I thought I read somewhere that was coming out first.


----------



## Ed (Aug 14, 2012)

I really love it, and Tanyas voice. lol

Does the menu stay where you put it after you reload a project or do you have to set up your keyswitches?

I ask because in SYmphobia 2 I dont need to set the keyswitch if I click the different articulation in the menu.


----------



## Folmann (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio releases Hybrid Tools Vol. 2 + Video Walkthrough*

Thanks gentlemen,

First of all lemme just quickly mention that Hybrid Tools Vol. 2 is officially released:

Check here ... http://8dio.com/?btp_product=hybrid-tools-vol-2

In regards to the recent questions:

1. Fr33 Radicals is right around the corner. We expect it to out to all the people submitting sometime next week - and then commercially later in the month. Hybrid Tools 2 and Fr33 Radicals really compliment each other in terms of covering the needs for current hybrid sound design. Fr33 Radicals is more extreme/dark/signature stuff - where as HT2 just nails the current trends and demands for hybrid musical sound design and trailer design.

2. We love Tawnia's voice too ... it just gives a fresh, cute, non-pretentious vibe to the whole thing. In regards to the menu it is NOT controlled by keyswitches. Lord knows we have enough of keyswitches already (lower ones controller pitch, mid ones controlling sounds, higher ones controlling live FX). The mini-browser is just an easier way of having access to the entire library - instead of having to load different patches and all that jazz. 

Cheers - T


----------



## Lloyd10 (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio releases Hybrid Tools Vol. 2 + Video Walkthrough*

Btw wonder if were ever gonna get the 'Electric Cello' sample set ??

Remember the 2011 Xmas wish list...


----------



## benmrx (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio releases Hybrid Tools Vol. 2 + Video Walkthrough*

Just so I'm sure, this library doesn't really have any 'playable' instruments does it? It's mostly about transitions and a big/stabby sounds like the Megahorns patch?


----------



## Ed (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio releases Hybrid Tools Vol. 2 + Video Walkthrough*



benmrx @ Tue Aug 14 said:


> Just so I'm sure, this library doesn't really have any 'playable' instruments does it? It's mostly about transitions and a big/stabby sounds like the Megahorns patch?



Its actually quite playable, but if you mean round robin perc or something, then not really. Though there is a few pitched pads and an arp patch though I see that as a strange addition. There is a drums patch which is only a 1 shot but its awesome. 

Its tons of fun. I was giggling like a school girl "playing" the impacts.


----------



## devastat (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio releases Hybrid Tools Vol. 2 + Video Walkthrough*

I am a bit surprised to see more expensive pre-order price comparing to previous Hybrid Tools and Aura, but the quality is top notch and this will be extremely useful. Truly inspiring stuff! 

PS. Ed did you try to push the Rescue button?


----------



## Ed (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio releases Hybrid Tools Vol. 2 + Video Walkthrough*



devastat @ Tue Aug 14 said:


> I am a bit surprised to see more expensive pre-order price comparing to previous Hybrid Tools and Aura, but the quality is top notch and this will be extremely useful. Truly inspiring stuff!



Yea it is quite a bit more expensive, personally if you want these kinds of sounds these are the best around right now. There are still lots of differences between this and Hybrid Vol 1, in fact they compliment each other very well, Hybrid Vol 1 still has rhythms that arent found anywhere else and Hybrid Rhythms sounds nothing like that either. These are extreeeeemly useful sounds. But I love this kind of thing and will grab most products put out that cater to it  I kinda like that the price is high in a way, because it means not everyone will be using it, yea I know its selfish.



> PS. Ed did you try to push the Rescue button?



haha yes I did!!! :D I was sad it was not a real button.


----------



## devastat (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio releases Hybrid Tools Vol. 2 + Video Walkthrough*

The new instrument selection tool is so much better than the various patches in the older 8Dio libraries. I truly hope that 8Dio would update Hybrid Tools 1 and Auras to use the same instrument selection panel as this one.


----------



## Ed (Aug 14, 2012)

Actually I kind of prefer the old way ,but thats just me.


----------



## star.keys (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio releases Hybrid Tools Vol. 2 + Video Walkthrough*

Is this any different than Rhythmic Aura Vol 1 apart from new sounds (and the way of organising sounds)? You could just sell it as an add-on pack or something if not a free update like what the Spectrasonics guys do. I know I am comparing apples to oranges here but it is just ridiculous to see these hypothetically new products wrapped under a tweaked software skin asking full price. There is no way I'm going to give anything from my wallet to these guys unless they fix Adagio and Requiem Pro.


----------



## Ed (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio releases Hybrid Tools Vol. 2 + Video Walkthrough*



star.keys @ Wed Aug 15 said:


> Is this any different than Rhythmic Aura Vol 1 apart from new sounds (and the way of organising sounds)?



Do you mean Hybrid Tools 1? This is nothing like Rhythmic Aura. But its also very different to Hybrid Tools 1, even in what sounds overlap.


----------



## doctornine (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio releases Hybrid Tools Vol. 2 + Video Walkthrough*



Ed @ Tue Aug 14 said:


> Its tons of fun. I was giggling like a school girl "playing" the impacts.



Yup, +1 on that.

Massive =o


----------



## Ztarr (Aug 15, 2012)

Anyone with Damage care to comment on if these two are similar sounding? I get that vibe from the demo and really dont need the overlap.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ed (Aug 16, 2012)

Ztarr @ Wed Aug 15 said:


> Anyone with Damage care to comment on if these two are similar sounding? I get that vibe from the demo and really dont need the overlap.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I have Damage. Totally different. I cant think of any overlap, except maybe the Damage Hits, but they also sound very different.


----------



## Folmann (Aug 16, 2012)

*8Dio releases Hybrid Tools Vol. 2 - New demo by Bill Brown*

Hybrid Tools 2 demo: "Rise" by Bill Brown. Bill takes this one to the max by mixing a variety of programs from HT2, including our new-gen mega-horns, dubstep FX, wooshes, hits and even a hint to our Francesca vocals. Give it up for the maestro himself. More demos in the pipe!

[flash width=600 height=200 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F2323511[/flash]

Mo luv @ http://8dio.com/?btp_product=hybrid-tools-vol-2


----------



## Folmann (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio releases Hybrid Tools Vol. 2 - New Demo by Ivan Torrent*

A couple of people have asked us to provide some demos that shows off Hybrid Tools 2 used in a musical context. Check out this new demo by Ivan Torrent - the demo areisusing everything from our new-gen megahorns, dubstep FX, new defcon categories, massive perc rolls and hits etc.

[flash width=600 height=200 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F2323511[/flash]

Mo luv @ http://8dio.com/?btp_product=hybrid-tools-vol-2


----------



## james7275 (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio releases Hybrid Tools Vol. 2 - New Demo by Ivan Torrent*

Nice Demo by Ivan! You Got me bobbin' my head. =o


----------



## IvanP (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio releases Hybrid Tools Vol. 2 - New Demo by Ivan Torrent*

That new demo by Ivan Torrent is simply outstanding. 

The library sounds awesome, but Ivan has a unique soul and understanding of sound, noise and electronica...

Wow, I am very impressed guys. Great team 8)


----------



## Folmann (Aug 23, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio releases Hybrid Tools Vol. 2 - New Demo by Ivan Torrent*

Thanks guys - yeah both demos by Ivan and Bill are great - also check out this new demo we just added by Vivien Chebbah:

[flash width=600 height=200 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F2323511[/flash]


----------



## Folmann (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio releases Hybrid Tools Vol. 2 - New Demo(s) by Bill Brown, Tarek Mansur and Sehoun Kim*

We just added some more demos by Tarek Mansur and Sehoun Kim. Rock 0n!

=o 

[flash width=600 height=200 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F2323511[/flash]


----------



## Folmann (Aug 29, 2012)

Two more days before HT2 goes full price. We just added final killer demo by the great Michal Cielecki - also using Adagio Violins and Requiem Pro.

[flash width=600 height=200 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F2323511[/flash]


----------



## Maestro77 (Aug 31, 2012)

I have to say something here. I've been critical of 8Dio in the past on this board. After seeing some serious effort on their part to make amends for past flawed release strategies and customer service practices I opened my ears to their new Hybrid Tools 2 library. And then I tentatively opened my wallet and picked it up. After messing with it for just a few minutes I was giddy. This thing is an absolute blast. The sounds are so over the top and the interface is one of Ryo's best. I was giggling outloud with every new patch and clicking buttons and turning knobs like a kid. Kudos to you guys for making such a fun product. We'll soon be hearing it sprinkled into tons of action/suspense film trailer music.


----------

